# what do you think of my drawing??



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130226_182619_zpsbe05666d.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1 this is one of my first ever betta drawings what do you think?? (if you click on the link the reference pic is there too)


----------



## Rein (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the colors!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

very well colored and the fin shape is excellent also the fish looks very cute

to me this looks like a good drawing:welldone: well done


----------

